# Peón ya ha hecho 1010 movidas en los escaques de WR



## swift

¡Amigos! Una fiesta para el amigo Peón, quien ahora forma parte de los milenarios. Lo que dice este personaje es aplicable a los foros, también. ¿No te parece? Lo bueno es que vos te movés por los escaques de WR con mucho tino y aportando información muy útil.

Sigue trayéndonos tus contribuciones bien pensadas. Felicidades por estos primeros mil diez mensajes.

Para entrar en el ánimo festivo: unas tapas.

Un abrazo,


José


----------



## Dentellière

Vamos a la fiesta de Peón  para darle un abrazo!


----------



## didakticos

¡Muchas felicidades Peón y muchas gracias por tus certeros aportes!​


----------



## Calambur

¡Ja!, sos un lujo de compatriota, ¡sos! 

Pa´festejar, y dado que no se pueden poner enlaces a You Tube, te pongo una página de san Google. Escuchate el tanguito Peón de tu ajedrez, por Mercedes Solá, de "La Chicana Tango". No digo que tenga que ver con vos, sólo que a mí me divierte la letra, y que espero que a vos también te guste.


> Del DUE.
> *divertir *(del lat. «divertÕre», llevar por varios lados)
> 
> *1 *tr._ *Apartar o distraer de una cosa la atención de _÷_alguien atrayéndola a otra cosa: _‘Una estratagema para divertir al enemigo’_._
> 
> *2 *Hacer reír o provocar el estado de ánimo que predispone a la risa: ‘Me divierte ver cantar a la vecina’. Ô Regocijar, solazar. ¤ («con; en») prnl. Entretenerse o recrearse alguien con algo que le gusta o le hace reír. ¤ A veces, implica malignidad: ‘¡Cómo se divierte viendo las penalidades que pasamos! No quiero que se divierta nadie a mi costa’. Þ *Regodearse.


¡Uf!, qué pesada soy, ya sé...

Felicitaciones por tus mil y pico de aportes, Peón (por ser tu primer _postiversario_, vos elegís color). ¡Y que sean muchos más!

Vivi


----------



## swift

Calambur said:


> ¡Ja!, sos un lujo de compatriota, ¡sos!


¿Aunque sheshee?


----------



## miguel89

Reciba mis felicitaciones, señor.

Yo le traigo la Reina, para que no tenga que esperar hasta llegar a la última fila, ¿vio?




Saluditos


----------



## Fer BA

¡¡¡ FELICITACIONES PEÓN !!!

¡¡y una milonga de regalo!!

un abrazo grande


----------



## Peón

¡Gracias chicos por los mensajes y los saludos!
La verdad, como decía mi tía Pirucha, _esto no me lo esperaba!_

Gracias *swift* por tus palabras y recordar y recordarme que había superado los 1010 mensajes. No contesté antes porque como buen novato no sabía (o había olvidado) la existencia de este foro. Gracias por las tapas; las estoy disfrutando con un malbec mendocino en compañía de* Dentellière *que fue el primero en anotarse en la fiesta. 

Gracias *didakticos,* siempre un placer leer tus aportes. 

Gracias *Calamburcita, *como diríamos en el norte, por avivarme de estos saludos y gracias por tu regalito y por ser siempre tan "divertida" (aunque no vivás en Barrio Norte).

Gracias *Miguel89:* las caruchas de esa Reina dan miedo pero quizás no sea para tanto.

Gracias *Fer Ba *por la milonga y siempre aprendiendo de tus aportes.

Es un placer y un honor tener estos compañeros de foro.
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## XiaoRoel

Aunque llego tarde, igualmente felicidades.


----------



## Peón

Gracias* Xiao,* y un gusto tenerte de regreso al foro.
Un abrazo


----------

